

Ask HN:  Who needs a job? - d4ft

I'm always interested in the who's hiring threads, but often find it is hard to determine if I fit the bill.  In that spirit, I figured we should have a "Who's looking for a job" thread, and let the employers reach out to whoever they might like.  A brief summary might be ok, or a google doc resume, or whatever.  I figure if there is one place this might work, this is it. Have at!<p>Edited to add (kudos to mrduncan):<p>Make it easy for employers by indicating where you're located, whether you'd be willing to move, if you'd prefer to telecommute, etc.
======
nonrecursive
A couple years ago I made a site to stay organized when looking for a job,
<http://www.happyjobsearch.com/> . I made it after I got laid off for the
second time in 3 months. I needed an efficient, systematic approach to looking
at job listings and keeping track of what I needed to do for each opportunity.
It's like GTD but just for job hunting.

It's free and it's quick to sign up. So I hope no one minds my posting it
here. I know how much it sucks to be jobless and looking for work, so this
site is my little helping hand to anyone in that position.

~~~
anonymousDan
I'm just amazed you did that whole site in one weekend.

~~~
presidentender
Imagine if he tried to compete with StackOverflow.

------
lutorm
I'm not really looking for a job currently, but I'm interested in who would
find someone with my skill set useful: Ph.D. in astrophysics, 15yr research
experience, lots of coding in C++ and Python (mostly numerical, Monte Carlo,
parallel computation, radiation transfer stuff). In general a pretty all-round
kind of guy.

If an opportunity came along, I would be interested in something where I could
use my knowledge of physics and coding for something more "applied" and
immediately useful to humanity than astrophysics. Ring any bells?

~~~
DaniFong
We've started a company to make an energy storage system using compressed air
that's 10x cheaper and 10x longer lasting than traditional batteries, while
being as efficient.

We don't need someone with the skillset immediately, but we would have. Have
you considered greentech?

~~~
lutorm
Yeah, that's one of the things I would be most interested in working with.

------
zephyrfalcon
I currently have a part-time job that pays the bills, and I want to keep it,
but I would be very interested in doing small projects on the side, or jobs
that only require a few hours a week (e.g. maintenance).

I'm proficient in Python; I've used the language since ~1996, professionally
since 2002, mostly for back-end stuff that runs on servers, scripting,
database access, etc. Also GUI programming and IronPython (at my job, we're
currently converting existing CPython code to IronPython). I am not an expert
on web programming, although I've designed several sites for personal use, and
some web apps using Google App Engine.

As I am always interested in learning other/new programming languages, I also
have limited experience in e.g. Scheme, OCaml, Ruby, Delphi, C, C++, D, Io,
etc.

(My resume can be found at <http://zephyrfalcon.org/resume.html>, but please
note that it's out of date; I haven't updated it since last November, when I
was re-hired by Oasis Digital (mentioned on the resume as an earlier
employer). I will get around to this, but as I am not looking for a full-time
job, it hasn't been one of my priorities.)

------
mrduncan
Make it easy for employers by indicating where you're located, whether you'd
be willing to move, if you'd prefer to telecommute, etc.

------
mrlyc
Melbourne, Australia. Programming since 1986.

Latest work: Linux device drivers for an air traffic control system, medical
equipment and a cell phone base station.

Earlier work: portable data terminals, air conditioning control systems,
remote order entry systems, telephone banking, EFTPOS terminals and networks,
various communications programs, web pages for remote control of
communications equipment.

Major accomplishments: rewrote 2,650 lines of C as a seven line shell script;
rewrote a VME to PCI bus chip driver reducing the packet transfer time from 40
milliseconds to 200 nanoseconds.

Worked at NCR, Nokia, Philips, Telstra and Wang among others.

~~~
F_J_H
I am losing a developer who is moving to Australia simply for the life
experience, which is a great reason in my books, although I hate to lose him.
Just curious – how is the developer/tech job scene in Melbourne and Sydney
right now?

~~~
mrlyc
There are a lot more low level technical programming jobs in Sydney than there
are in Melbourne despite a difference in population of only 12.7%. For
example, a search for "embedded" on the Seek job site at
<http://www.seek.com.au> yielded eight jobs for Melbourne and 26 for Sydney.

On the other hand, living in Sydney is more expensive with average purchase
prices of $A515K ($US464K) for a flat and $A600K ($US541K) for a house as
opposed to $A485K ($US437K) and $A510K ($US460K).

------
renwar
I'm looking - currently in SF bay area physics PhD program, working on
computational condensed matter physics. Physics&Math degree, good CS
background as well (mostly python, also C, C++, others in passing) as part of
undergrad studies/current research/current side projects but no 'official'
dev/work experience, if you get what I mean. Planning to take a year or more
off from degree program to work on a startup or similar - I kind of imagine
myself coming in somewhere between an intern and and engineer. Hoping to stay
in SF area for now. I'd be happy to send a resume, too. email:
renwar11@gmail.com

------
bricestacey
I particularly want to get involved with any developers or companies in the
Boston area that specialize in libraries. I am particularly keen on academic
libraries as I think it's a great space. They need great developers (existing
software sucks) and are willing to pay good money for their work.

I have 4 years experience working in Digital Library Services where I write
services and web apps that interact with integrated library systems. I
generally use PHP, MySQL, Drupal, and jQuery for work (this is the leading
academic library web stack), but I'm trying to ween myself toward RoR and
other Ruby frameworks. I also have experience with Java, C, Scheme, and ASM
(in that order) from my CS studies. I've started working on a RoR project to
help manage EZProxy, which is an existing, near-ubiquitous proxy service for
academic libraries to offer off-campus access to licensed content, that I hope
to turn into a SaaS business in the near future.

Website: <http://bricestacey.com>

~~~
gvb
Are you aware of Koha <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koha_%28software%29> and
Evergreen <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreen_%28software%29> open source
ILSes? Those are complementary to your interests (albeit perl rather than
python or ruby).

~~~
bricestacey
Yes, though I am actually not particularly interested in the ILS. The ILS is
simply too big, complicated, and a costly measure to tackle. They're 10-year
commitments. Instead, I'd like to focus on add-ons and supplementary tools.
Luckily, most ILS support protocols like z39.50, SIP, and NCIP so such tools
can be created for all libraries.

------
mdolon
I'm an interface designer and web developer looking for part-time or short-
term gigs, based in NYC (for now).

Portfolio: <http://mdolon.com> \- Blog: <http://devgrow.com>

~~~
aagha
You've got nice work.

~~~
mdolon
Thank you, I appreciate it! The portfolio is actually a bit outdated now, I've
done some better work that I need to put on there soon.

------
Hostile
I live on long island(in NY), and would love an entry-level coding opportunity
in the area. Obviously I read HN, and I'm always reading and learning more
about technology while dabbling with languages. For example, today I've been
writing utility scripts in powershell( <http://is.gd/dRJWZ> ). I've played
with PHP, Android development, Ruby.. heck, even a little security
exploitation in assembly. The list goes on. I started by writing in C, and
it's fair to say that's the language I'm most comfortable with.

I may not have a Ph.D. in astrophysics like that other guy, but I really do
think I could contribute somewhere given the chance.

~~~
endtime
You might want to share some contact info...

~~~
Hostile
Hrm, I suppose you're right.

beyondhostile AT gmail.com

------
whimsy
Resumé criticism/suggestions would be cool.

<http://metawhimsy.com>

I live in Santa Cruz, California and won't be able to move for a year (I'm a
student) but I can telecommute. I'm also willing to work below market prices
(being a student and all).

I have no concept of what my skill level is when it comes to programming or
system administration. Shoot me an e-mail and ask me some questions to
determine that for yourself.

~~~
lsc
will is my brother, his SysAdmin skills are above average by bay area
standards. He hasn't done significant programming for me (outside the SysAdmin
role, scripts, etc...) so I can't really evaluate him as a programmer.

The unusual thing about him is that he has excellent communication skills,
something that is pretty rare at his age.

------
oladon
Boulder, Colorado. Unable to relocate.

I've coded a good deal in Perl, C, and Lua, and have been learning Scheme for
quite some time as well. I'm comfortable with Linux (bash included), OS X, and
Windows. I'm willing and able to learn new languages/systems.

Currently a senior majoring in Linguistics (human), though most of my jobs
through college have been with computers.

Please feel free to email me -- my email address is in my profile.

~~~
andrewhyde
send an email to jobs@boulder.me and I will pass it on.

------
amohr
I am a fun and outgoing guy looking for a strategist or community management
type position. I've got some dev experience (LAMP, JS, ~python, working on
jquery) and a minor in CS, but coding full-time gives me cabin fever of the
brain.

I'm super curious, intellectually fearless, and willing to relocate (currently
in Chicago; would prefer SF.) Contact info is in my profile.

------
clayturk
I am in SF and aggressively looking!! <http://hireclayturk.wordpress.com>

~~~
hugh3
Constructive criticism:

1\. Not sure about the artfully-dishevelled glamour shot. Something is
offputting about it, though I can't put my finger on what it is.

2\. "I love being the smartest person in the room, but humbly accept when I am
not and love to learn knew things" sounds a little egotistical. I would be
concerned that a person who said that might be a little _too_ eager to believe
themselves to be the smartest person in the room, even when they're not.

3\. You're very specific about what you can't do: "not a genius software
engineer or computer science major... not able to program the next
Facebook..." but very vague about what you _can_ do. You claim that "I can
give you ideas as to what should be implemented and understand why", but you
don't demonstrate that your ideas about what should be implemented will
actually be any good.

4\. Convert your resume to html, it's too hard to read in the little scribd
box.

5\. * “When you change the way you look at things, the things you look at
change” W. Dyer* Again, seems a little egotistical; you're handing out
platitudes to people whom you want to be your boss.

Anyway, mostly I'd recommend rejigging your website so it puts a bit more
emphasis on things you actually _have_ achieved, rather than assertions that
you're full of good ideas. And while I'm not calling _you_ egotistical, I do
think that your site might give people the impression that you are.

~~~
bigmac
Also, "love to learn knew things" has a typo with the word _new_.

------
newgrad
I do need a job. I am interested to join a startup whether as an entry level
software engineer or an intern. I am comfortable with C, Python, Java, C++ and
C#. Unfortunately, I lack the experiences with frameworks, APIs and libraries
such as RoR, Django, Hadoop, Scala, etc but I am willing to catch up. I am an
F-1 student with an OPT work authorization for a year. I love solving
algorithm problems and security issues. I do not mind smaller compensation as
long as I can pay my rent and I can eat. I am currently based on Indiana but I
am willing to relocate.

Some small codes written for references:
<http://github.com/genkiro/Quora1/downloads>

Resume:
[http://github.com/downloads/genkiro/Quora1/Ronny_Wijaya_2010...](http://github.com/downloads/genkiro/Quora1/Ronny_Wijaya_2010.pdf)

I can be reached at rwijaya@purdue.edu

------
cschep
This is slightly random but I'll give it a shot.

I'm a developer with mostly .net experience, but I know and love ruby (rails,
sinatra) and would love to use it professionally. I've also been studying
iPhone development a bit and have an app, albeit simple, on the app store.

I'm looking for a way to work and live in Vienna, Austria starting in January
2011. Earlier could possibly work too! I don't speak German, but I'm currently
studying it and would love a situation that helped/forced me to learn while
still being able to get work done. I have about 3-4 years professional
experience writing web software, I'm a third of the way through a masters in
c.s., and am fun to hang out with to boot. Any one looking for remote help, or
help in Austria? Long shot, but I figured I'd try it! My email is in my
profile, and I'd be happy to talk about anything.

Thanks!

------
vindicated
I'm a final year bachelors student (CS major) from Karachi, Pakistan. Moving
is not an option for me right now, not for a year anyway.

I'm primarily interested in working part-time on a project that would give me
more experience in web or game development, and more crucially get to work
with people who know how to get traction.

I obviously don't have a lot under my belt right now, but I'm a quick learner
and avid reader of HN. I have PHP, Python, C++, Java and web designing skills.
I made a web app for local sales and events in Pakistan a while back
(<http://www.itaaza.com>), though it's a bit dead at the moment.

I've also worked a bit on mobile game development. Made a game for the Nokia
Calling All Innovators contest, and working on an android game right now.

contact me at taha.rafiq@gmail.com

------
vveleva
I'm a math major with one more semester of school left (graduating in
December). I'm currently located in Atlanta but I am willing to relocate
anywhere, especially the Bay Area. I'm enthusiastic about graphic design, user
interfaces, and technology in general.

I spend a lot of time in Photoshop, Illustrator, Omnigraffle, and Flash, but I
am willing to learn anything and everything. I've recently put a website
together where you can see some of the art I've done:
<http://vveleva.weebly.com/> As for programming, I'm familiar with html, css,
javascript and Java, and I'm learning python (having fun playing with visual
libraries).

I'm flexible about compensation; I just really want to get my foot in the door
and start learning from some smart people.

I can be reached at vvveleva at gmail.

------
thinker
I'm looking for a full-time position (consumer web startups) in either Product
Management, UX Design or Front-End Development. I'm located in Toronto but
actively looking everywhere and would love to relocate to somewhere new.

I'm experienced with both the LAMP stack and the design stack (especially
napkins). I cofounded and was CTO of a startup for 1.5 years,
<http://thinkpanda.com>, and am currently freelancing.

Check out my portfolio website: <http://fahdoo.com> LinkedIn:
<http://linkedin.com/in/fahdb>

Or if someone wants to angel fund me so I can work on a few new startup ideas,
then that would be swell :)

------
seis6
I have a Ph.D. in Math and CS, but never worked in IT. I like to think about
problems and how to solve them. I like to learn and enjoy hobby programming
and coding in Python, Ruby or Lisp. I think I don't really need a job, just
some challenge to solve.

------
ronw
I'm finishing up a postdoc and am not actively looking for a job just yet, but
I will be soon.

Like lutorm, I'm wondering who in the startup/industry world might find my
skill set useful. (Yes, I know about finance.) I'm located in NYC, and will be
staying here for the foreseeable future.

Me in a nutshell: PhD in electrical engineering, research experience in audio
processing and machine learning, mainly speech recognition and music analysis.
These days I do lots of scientific coding in Python.

<http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~ronw> <http://github.com/ronw>

~~~
btilly
Apply to Google. Google does a lot of machine learning, and the Android folks
like audio processing. And yes, Google has an office in NYC. (With,
purportedly, really good food.)

------
d4ft
Figured since I started the thread I should participate:

CS Degree (honors) from Duke, and Law(JD) and Business(cert) degree from
UPenn. Don't want to be a lawyer, it really is soul sucking :) (no offense to
you lawyers out there!). Have worked in both a startup environment and that of
a large corporation. Comfortable in Java, Scala, Ruby, Javascript. Have built
apps in Struts, Rails, Spring, Webwork, and Lift. Minimum competency in C++,
Objective-C.

Would like to get in on the ground floor with an exciting startup that is
doing challenging work.

Living in Philly. Willing to move anywhere (well, mostly). Email is in the
profile.

------
ajdecon
Champaign, IL. I have compelling personal reasons to stay here for about the
next year, but would be happy to telecommute and willing to relocate
afterwards.

I have a BS in Physics and am currently finishing a MS in Materials Science,
but I'm looking to move into a more computational direction. I have a lot of
experience with the analysis of large data sets, computer vision and image
processing problems, and knowledge of cluster and cloud computing; and I've
got a strong interest in machine learning and statistical analysis. Most of my
programming experience has been in Matlab and Java, with a bit of Python,
Fortran and R mixed in.

------
eagleal
I'm an UI/UX designer, Italy. Always interested in opportunities (short-term,
long-term, or even a co-founder).

I hope I finish my side project soon, just to have something to show (aside
from freelancing work). Some projects I've disclosed:
<http://www.pmura.com/labs>

(With all the coders and people like
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1558995> on HN, I'm feeling like crossing
a deserted market, in a dystopian world, full of people looking at me like a
weird "something".)

------
stewiecat
Philadelphia, PA

Around 10 years experience, mainly with java but also flex/actionscript, ruby,
Objective-C. Unix experience as an admin at a few companies when I was in
college/recent grad. Experience with both commercial and F/OSS tools/stacks.

Recent work: Building java/flex applications on a completely open-source stack
(Spring, Hibernate, MySQL, BlazeDS).

Past work: Building enterpise-y systems on WebSphere and JBoss. Also spent a
few years as a java application performance analyst and tuner.

<http://www.github.com/mikereedell>

------
xenthral
I'm looking for a job in Canada (vancouver or toronto preferably) that would
sponsor me as 'arranged employment'. I'm pretty great with C++ (4+ years),
Lua. My focus has always been on gamedev, 3D rendering.

I've also done professional webdev work with RoR, my Ruby is not ultra
idiomatic so I wouldn't say I'm excellent at it, but I can get the job done.
Also know my way around Javascript, though I'm really rusty.

I'm from Brazil and living here currently but I want to relocate and have
taken all the necessary steps :)

contact at #{HN username}@gmail.com

------
jim_dot
I'm about 4 years out of school (no degree - 3 year diploma + some
university). I'm a Canadian looking to go to SoCal preferably. I've been doing
iPhone stuff for the past two years - mostly video/image post-processing with
OpenGL. Starting on some Android stuff too. I'm more of a "guts" guy than a UI
guy though, so I enjoy trying to push these devices to do cool new things. I
like C, C++ is okay, Java I need to re-familiarize myself with (due to
Android) and I'm getting comfortable with ARM Assembly but I'm still working
on getting better at it.

------
Mistone
Involver (www.involver) is hiring RoR Developers. They are based in downtown
SF and well funded. There is a pretty fat referral bonus so ping me if you
apply and we can split the pot if you get hired.

SingleFeed (singlefeed.com) is also hiring RoR developers, they are based in
SF as well.

If any front end designers or developers (CSS, HTML, Jquery) are interested in
some contract work we have some projects coming up at Webvanta
(www.webvanta.com), ping me if your interested.

Contact details in my profile if you have any questions.

------
desigooner
I'm based in Boston, MA. Work as a Web Manager for a university in Boston. MS
in Computer Engineering from Rutgers University, NJ.

I'm mainly into FileMaker / MySQL / PHP since 3 years but mainly dealing with
project-management and administration type of stuff these days.

I'm not looking for a full time job as such .. However, I want start work on a
education-startup-idea in the near future. I'm willing to take on FileMaker
projects on the side.

<http://www.pratyk.com>

------
kim-
Me. Western NY area. Over 15 years experience in IT including systems admin
(windows, unix etc), network admin, which are things I no longer want to do.
No longer want to be on call all night or woken up because of emergencies.
Currently been doing QA for the last 10 years or so. Considering getting into
coding, as it's one thing i've never really done aside from simple scripting
etc. Any suggestions on what to pursue here? Wish I could find a work from
home/remote QA position. Never see those around.

------
secret
I just finished my MSc Mathematics (in quantitative finance). If anyone is
looking for a math or finance person that also knows some coding (basic C++,
etc) I'd be willing to relocate.

------
alexharrower
I'm looking for something interesting.

Me: just graduated from university; I'm good at engineering big things,
backend development (python and some C/C#), data analytics, and predictive
models. I like the type of challenges that keep you up thinking. I gained a
fair bit of startup experience for the past few years in undergrad.

Feel free to shoot me a message: alex.harrower@hotmail.com. (no, thats not my
real name. I just started f/t with a big company, so sorry for the anonymity.
:)

------
semanticist
I'm in Edinburgh, Scotland, quite happy to work remotely, and while I have a
good background in tech support and Linux sysadmin, I've also dabbled with
HTML5-a-licious mobile webapps, social media toys, VoIP integration, and
generally whatever looks interesting to me at the time.

Thing is, I've never done anything of the interesting stuff for money. And I'd
quite like to.

My CV's on github: <http://github.com/johnd/cv>

~~~
all
How are you with the rest of the LAMP stack? We are not hiring at the moment
but may have need for someone like you in the near future.

~~~
semanticist
I spend my days up to my elbows in perl, I've dabbled with PHP in the past,
(the 'p' is always ambiguous) and I spent some time this week fixing broken
MySQL databases. Fun times.

I'm pretty comfortable with the whole stack, really.

Edit: Neat, you guys are in Kirkcaldy? I'm in Inverkeithing.

------
undefinable
Mumbai, India, willing to move anywhere. Experience of 5+ years working in
various web related technologies PHP, JAVA HTML, CSS, Javascript - expereince
with ExtJS, Mootools, JQuery. Sideproject : <http://www.icarusone.com> \- the
complete site and its products were developed by me alone. All products for
sale. Currently working : As a senior software developer in a reputed firm in
Mumbai. Contact : ejazzz@gmail.com

------
derefr
I'm definitely looking—though also still going to school (so I'm not looking
to move, or take any full-time positions, just yet.)

I'm a web (and desktop) developer in Vancouver, BC, willing to freelance or
work part-time. I mostly have experience in Ruby and PHP, but dabble in pretty
much everything.

Here's a CV/portfolio, which goes on at much greater length:
<http://derefr.co.cc/work>

------
westy
I'm semi-looking. Based in Annapolis, MD. Not willing to relocate.

Currently entering my last year of a JD/MBA program. Prior to grad school,
wrote code professionally for 7+ years, mostly in startup orgs of one shape or
another (some that were pre-launch, others that were post-IPO). These days,
prefer Rails, but looking forward to Perl 6.

I don't have anything in particular in mind, I'm just curious to see who/what
might be interested.

~~~
woodhull
We're hiring rubyists somewhat nearby at the Democratic National Committee in
Washington, DC. techresume@dnc.org

------
colbyolson
I would love to find an internship somewhere in the Bay Area, specifically San
Jose if possible as that's where I live.

I'm 23, great humored, and a very quick learner. Looking for a part time
internship where I can get my hands dirty in programming. I have basic
experience with linux, OSX, python, and ruby. I would love to find someplace
where I can contribute and learn with others.

Contact info in my profile. Lets get creative!

------
haliax
Masters in Computer Science, experience in Program Analysis and Machine
Learning. Experienced with C, Python, Perl, Java.

Interested in lots of things, including: synthetic biology/bioinformatics,
finance, cryptography, natural language processing, evolutionary algorithms,
and quantum computing.

East or West Coast US (or Chicago) is cool with me, as is telecommuting.

contact devan.lochees at the mail service provided by gewgl

------
eel
I am a full-time graduate student looking for a part-time job in the Phoenix,
AZ, area (or telecommute). I'm skilled and experienced in web development,
particularly with PHP and JavaScript. I also know Python and C. I also have
some experience with Android development. I'd like to pay my rent, of course,
but I'd also be thrilled to work on a fascinating product or learn something
new.

My email is thinkago at gmail.

------
leif
math/cs double, emphasis topology, knot theory, geometry, some analysis and
dynamics, also systems (mostly unix) esp. disk data structures and kernel dev,
functional programming, security

currently seattle at MS, stony brook university come fall, graduating feb or
may

possible relocations: seattle, san fran, NYC, philly, austin, boston. anywhere
in europe would be fantastic, I speak french so paris/montpellier would be
great, or anywhere they speak enough english for me to get by (stockholm,
copenhagen, london, maybe berlin)

serious inquiries for people solving serious problems only, no web stuff
unless your backend requirements are crazy, also, expect me to wander away to
grad school in a couple of years, I already have some good looking offers so
don't get your hopes up

my username point walsh at symbol and then the popular webmail provider most
of you probably have that starts with 'g', .com

also my username, no dot or space or hyphen, followed by walsh and .com,
though it's pretty sparse these days and my resume is out of date

you can also email me if you just want to chat, I'm friendly :)

------
mattm
I'm not looking for anything at the moment. I'm working on a contract which
should keep me busy for the next couple months.

I prefer telecommuting but would move someplace cool if the opportunity
sounded right. I prefer big cities or somewhere in Asia. Currently I'm living
in Victoria, BC, Canada.

My portfolio: <http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio>

------
zarthon
Not looking for a job either but definitely looking for an internship for the
coming winter or next summer. I am a student studying Information and
Communication Technology, entering my third year. I have experience in working
with C/C++, Python , Java, Qt4 bindings for python.

I have just started my blog: <http://www.zarthon.wordpress.com>

------
maukdaddy
I'd love to know of anyone in the Denver area who is hiring product management
or other strategic-level positions. I'm in Chicago now but interested in the
Denver area.

Finishing my MBA in March, strong technology background with programming
experience. I do not want to code full-time however. Very strong interest in
sustainability, green, and similar businesses.

------
neal
Graduating in September with a MS in computer science.

I'm looking for a software development position. My research area was computer
networks, but interested in other areas as well. More interested in working on
back-end type of stuff than front-end/UI. In Boston area, but willing to
relocate.

<http://nealc.com>

------
gunmetal
I need a job in San Francisco or Oakland/Emeryville CA.

<http://stephenlauck.com>

------
jamesshamenski
Looking for a Product Manager position. Relocation is a plus. Great travel
domain experience as a PM and Founder. Geeky stats oriented companies are
preferred. Resume criticism is welcomed.
[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/48388609/James-Shamenski-
Resume-...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/48388609/James-Shamenski-Resume-
Product-Manager)

------
ced
I quit my Ph.D in astrophysics to spend a 3-year "sabbatical" in Asia (it's
absurdly cheap to live there). I used that time to pursue research ideas in AI
and compiler design. I just came back to Montreal, to look for contract work.
I'm particularly fond of biology projects, but I'd consider anything
interesting, anywhere in North America. Lisp/Python/C

------
Kilimanjaro
I need a partner to create the next big thing.

------
toro
Dunedin, New Zealand

9 years experience doing web development work, mostly with PHP and MySQL.
Looking for contract or freelance work. Would prefer to telecommute (as I'm
all the way down at the bottom of the world). Have plenty of experience
working remotely.

<http://karere.co.nz>

------
Scriptor
If anyone in New York City/NYC is willing to hire an experienced web developer
for a part-time position (I'm a student), I'd definitely be up for it.

My Github profile: <http://github.com/scriptor/>

Email: historium@gmail.com

Let me know if you'd like to see my resume.

------
rantfoil
Posterous is hiring frontend and backend engineers, Rails preferred but not
required -- <http://posterous.com/jobs>

Located in the Mission, San Francisco. Great warehouse loft space, all you can
drink beer, soda, juice, competitive salary and generous equity. YC-funded!

------
cdr
BSCS grad looking for an entry-level backend webdevelopment type position.
Main experience with python/django but willing to learn ruby/rails or even PHP
for the right position. Willing to relocate to a major population center - not
a fan of the middle of nowhere :)

Contact is in profile if you'd like my resume/site.

------
murrayh
Melbourne, Australia (not really able to move). I have over 4 years experience
developing commercial win32 C++ software. I like to read programming books
like "Programming Erlang", "On Lisp" and "Real World Haskell". I would love to
help develop quality software with a small, talented team.

------
essrand
Polyvore is hiring! Check out our website at www.polyvore.com. Our team
consists of people who led development of Yahoo Pipes and Google Maps. We
offer competitive salaries; a great benefits package and a fun collaborative
work environment.

please send resumes to jobs@polyvore.com.

------
nickelplate
I am looking for a job in Toronto, ON. I am mostly comfortable with C/C++, but
if the domain is interesting enough languages will be a small part of the
whole piece so I am happy to jump on other technology stacks as required. My
"anonymous" email is nickel-plate@hotmail.com .

------
kloncks
Not looking for a job, but looking for an Internship for the Winter or next
Summer.

I'm a student studying Comp Sci and Econ, entering my third year now. A fan of
PHP & Python, but am experienced with HTML/CSS, C, C++ and a little
Javascript.

Email's in profile.

------
glebasp
I do need a part-time job or remote projects. I live in Vilnius (Baltic
States). I am comfortable with C++, PHP, Firebird, MySQL, enterprise software
and Windows desktop. I love making stable, shining software. My name is Glebas
and I can be reached at info@ispc.lt

------
snitko
Rails developer with good frontend & web-design skills. Resume here:
<http://snitko.ru/cv.html>

Willing to relocate to US. Currently have a great job here, so only interested
in on-site relocation offers.

------
stonemetal
Have industrial automation and distributed sensing\computing experience.
Mostly use C | C++ | C#, hobbyist in python and Haskell. Mostly looking to
stay in Texas, but willing to leave for the right offer. (currently in DFW,
but not tied to the area.)

------
undefinable
Looking for any kind freelancing jobs, just damn bored of the current job I am
in. <http://www.icarusone.com> \- the site and its product are what I made
alone as side projects.

------
inc
I'm looking for a full/part-time job either remote or on-site near SF or
downtown LA ... or you can invest in my company and convince us to work on
your projects. See my profile for more info.

------
starkfist
I don't need a job, but if someone knows of a job where I can work from
outside of Melbourne, Australia 3 months of the year, and the rest of the year
in the USA, please post your hints here...

~~~
cheriot
If the part in the US can be in either SF or DC, then I'd wager my current
place (opower.com) could make that work.

chris at opower dot com if you're interested in details.

------
cliffw
I'm looking for a job in the Chicago area. A quarter century of experience
doing firmware for real time embedded systems. C and assembly language
programming on a dozen DSP and CPU chips.

------
SandB0x
I'm in the UK, and interested in graphics, image processing and vision. If
you're working in anything related, UK or not, I'd love to talk. Get in touch
at my.hn.address at gmail.com

------
alina24
QA engineer from India.Worked for about a year and a half for Opera Software
as QA on web applications.Would be good to know about remote work positions,if
any.

------
tmsh
Based in Berkeley. <http://p10q.com> \-- Feel free to ping me, esp. with
interactive graphics work. That'd be ideal.

------
eliot_sykes
\- London, UK

\- Looking for Java or Rails contract in/near London

\- 10+ years experience in development

Contact eliotsykes via gmail

------
paolomaffei
Wow. doing a search for "designer" found no entries, and one entry only for
"css". Is everyone on HN a programmer or business type?

~~~
lutorm
Maybe the designers are all hired... ;-)

~~~
foleyfoley
That would be nice huh? I am still looking.

------
req2
Anyone in Prince Edward Island, ideally Charlottetown, with some sort of
entry-level technically-oriented job?

~~~
markstahler
Check out www.otherocean.com.

Also my Dad just moved out to Charlottetown last year (from Toronto) for a
job. I will post again when I remember the name of the company.

------
joshwprinceton
GoodCrush is looking for top RoR devs as we gear up for our (re)launch.
josh@goodcrush.com

------
gigafemtonano
I'm in Mountain View and will probably move to SF in October when my lease is
up. I dabble in web and iPhone design, program in C/C++/objective on a limited
basis, and have some experience in marketing. I'm much stronger in video work
and would probably be interested in some video gigs to bring in a little
money.

~~~
thinkcomp
Contact information?

~~~
gigafemtonano
I'm working on a more professional networking website but can be reached at
mail@gigafemtonano.com for now.

